# Soapmaker Discount on Gift Packaging Boxes



## Mark the Box Guy (May 11, 2013)

May I start by saying that I'm quickly become addicted to soapmaking, so I've set up a permanent 10% discount at both FoldaboxUSA and Foldabox UK for forum members.

Our folding product gift boxes have been used by many beauty product companies over the years, and now it seems can be used as a mould. Your soap will always fit your box perfectly! 

They come in cartons of 12 or 20 (depending on which continent you live.) You can even order a single sample if you like.

Just enter "soapersarecleanerthanregularpeople" in the shopping cart for your 10% discount.


----------



## Smee (May 12, 2013)

YAY!  Thank you, Mark.  That is a very nice gesture! :clap:


----------



## DeeAnna (May 12, 2013)

These boxes are sooo beautifully made. Lovely!


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (May 13, 2013)

You're very welcome  We're a small family business, and so far, everyone is enjoying my soap.


----------



## BotanicalWitch (May 13, 2013)

They are so nice.


----------



## Koshka (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely boxes, but they are still so pricey!


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely boxes!!


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

innerdiva73 said:


> Lovely boxes!!



Thank you very much! Nicole (my significant other) has been doing this for many years in the UK, and the US market is new for us. It's been going very well, though. Americans seem to genuinely appreciate high-end packaging.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Koshka said:


> Lovely boxes, but they are still so pricey!



They're pricy when compared to folding box board, which is typically .5mm thick. Our boxes are rigid 2.5mm greyboard with laminated artpaper and magnetic closures and are well suited for gift sets that contain multiple products. Many of our beauty product clients will package a few bars of soap and some lotion in one gift box. Rigid greyboard and boxboard are two entirely different products. 

Some of my posts have pictures of them - Berlin Phil's Blue Arm - so you can get an idea of their size and construction.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Mark!  This discount offer is very generous and the boxes are gorgeous!!


----------

